# expats in Acalpulco



## jhutson52 (Jul 25, 2015)

Would like to find some expats in Acapulco to socialize with I'm 64 play golf and will be traveling between Acapulco and San Miguel often? Are there any expat social groups in Acapulco. Any suggestions. I love Mexico and Mexicans are very friendly. My Spanish is ok for a one one one conversation but get lost in group conversations. thanks in advance


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

I am a 44 year old american living in acapulco, want some one to show you around, hang out for a drink or two or just good food or both, but on the golf thing, i'd just sit in the golf cart and sip on margaritas


----------

